# smb mount giving permission denied



## lipinski (Oct 26, 2004)

I recently upgraded from RH9 to FC2, and now my smbmounts (or mount -t smbfs) are not working. 

They mount successfully, however, I can't cd nor ls the mounted filesystem.

Also, an ls of the directory above the mountpoint shows the following:
ls -l /mnt
?--------- ? ? ? ? ? mymntpoint

I have upgraded my samba from the version that was installed with FC2 to the newest version, which I believe is 3.0.7, and I am still having the problem.

I can use smbclient and view the network filesystem, but I cannot view it when I mount it using the exact same options/arguments with smbmount.

FYI - my command to mount is:
mount -t smbfs //SERVER/DIR /mnt/mymntpoint -o "credentials=/etc/samba/auth.smb,workgroup=WGRP,uid=root,gid=root"

I have tried changing the options, i.e., adding dmask, fmask, ro, changing uid, gid, etc. to no avail.

Please help


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Before mounting, have you tried chmod'ing the mount dir? You could run into problems is the dir permissions aren't set right.


----------



## lipinski (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes - I have tried chmod-ing the dir before mount. I tried 755 and 777. I also tried changing the chown to root:root, genuser:genuser

genuser - my non-root general user.

I have seen other people on other posts with the same problem, but I have not been able to find a resolution. Also, I know there are some people that opened up a bug report on Redhat's bugzilla for this same issue.


----------



## brainiac (Nov 1, 2004)

I use a different method to mount an smb share. I use 
smbmount '//computer name/sharename' '/mnt point'
It prompts for a password and you are connected. Works with 
Mandrake and Fedora for me.


----------



## lipinski (Oct 26, 2004)

I have tried smbmount as well, and I get the same results.

The problem doesn't necessarily seem to be the smb mounting of the filesystem. It seems to be more of a problem for the OS to access the mount once it is mounted.


----------

